# Unearth Gear??



## Hawksmoor (Nov 1, 2005)

Been browsing the web for info on what Unearth is using for FX and Amplification, so far without results.

Does anybody have more info on this?


----------



## SevenatoR (Nov 1, 2005)

No idea about FX, but I know they have used Triple Recto Heads and Framus Dragon and Framus Cobra Heads at different points. 

A Cobra Head that supposedly belonged to Buz was up for sale on EviLBaY a few weeks ago, so maybe they're going with something different now....


----------



## Hawksmoor (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmmm, an awfull lot of people are going for Krank now... So maybe...


----------



## Drache713 (Nov 1, 2005)

When I saw em live about a month or so ago, they had VHT cabs. Couldn't tell if they had VHT amps as well, but definently the cabs.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 1, 2005)

(side note)...they rock live! \m/


----------



## tongueofcolicab (Nov 1, 2005)

hmm cobra heads are solid state if i'm correct.
leaves me with the age old question: are solid state amps better/worse than tube amps??


----------



## SevenatoR (Nov 1, 2005)

Cobras are 100% tube-o-rama.

http://www.framus.com/cobrahead.htm


----------



## Dylan7620 (Nov 1, 2005)

custom shop ibanez 7s with emgs into framus heads


----------



## DSS3 (Nov 1, 2005)

The album was done with Ibanez S7420's and EMG707's into Cobra and 5150 heads, with a Maxon OD808 infront.

They've since gotten custom Ibanez S guitars, kept the 707's, and have changed amps numerous times. Most common, on tour, is a Cobra with a Rectifier for backup, into Framus Dragon cabinets. Now, however, they're using the new VHT Deliverance heads and cabinets live.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 1, 2005)

If you'd like to address Buz McGrath personally, his username on Jemsite is buz1701. I still need to finish up that interview with him, but I've been too busy to give a shit lately.


----------



## Vince (Nov 1, 2005)

tongueofcolicab said:


> hmm cobra heads are solid state if i'm correct.
> leaves me with the age old question: are solid state amps better/worse than tube amps??



The answer is yes. and no.

Honestly, it just comes down to preference. The average listener/audience member won't tell the difference, but you will and it matters how you feel about your sound. Try out a bunch of solid state amps and a bunch of tube amps.

What I find a lot of guitarists are doing now is just going by name. "Well so and so is playing this amp, so it's gotta be good right?" Then they just buy that amp without even really trying it out. Rediculous. Go to a bunch of guitar shops and try out a bunch of amps. I might tell you an amp sucks, but you might love it, and vice versa. It's highly subjective.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 1, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> Honestly, it just comes down to preference. The average listener/audience member won't tell the difference, but you will and it matters how you feel about your sound. Try out a bunch of solid state amps and a bunch of tube amps.
> 
> What I find a lot of guitarists are doing now is just going by name. "Well so and so is playing this amp, so it's gotta be good right?" Then they just buy that amp without even really trying it out. Rediculous. Go to a bunch of guitar shops and try out a bunch of amps. I might tell you an amp sucks, but you might love it, and vice versa. It's highly subjective.



DING DING DING! What do we have for our winner, Johnny?!?!?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 2, 2005)

tongueofcolicab said:


> hmm cobra heads are solid state if i'm correct.
> leaves me with the age old question: are solid state amps better/worse than tube amps??


Solid state are easier to get face searing distortion out of, but tube are more "organic" and react to your playing. I'm currently playing a GNX4 into an Ibanez Toneblaster head, which is solid state, but I'm going to a rack setup and getting a Carvin TS100 tube power amp, purely for a change as I've almost exclusivly played solid state since I started.

As Vince said, it's totally down to you and what sounds good to your ears. Buy on sound, not name.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Nov 2, 2005)

Shannon said:


> If you'd like to address Buz McGrath personally, his username on Jemsite is buz1701. I still need to finish up that interview with him, but I've been too busy to give a shit lately.



Please give a shit!! I'd love to read that.

Oh, please give a shit...


----------



## Shannon (Nov 2, 2005)

Hawksmoor said:


> Please give a shit!! I'd love to read that.
> 
> Oh, please give a shit...



Oh I do. I was mainly being sarcastic. Honestly, It's just been a bit low on my priorities list. BUSY BUSY over here.


----------



## Heineken (Oct 5, 2009)

SevenatoR said:


> No idea about FX, but I know they have used Triple Recto Heads and Framus Dragon and Framus Cobra Heads at different points.
> 
> A Cobra Head that supposedly belonged to Buz was up for sale on EviLBaY a few weeks ago, so maybe they're going with something different now....





THREAD REVIVAL!!!!!

I recently picked up the amp that Buzz sold a few years back - its been around the block from what the previous owner told me. The thing is totally legit because I can see a faint marking of "SL" (most likely Stage Left) on the back of the amp.

It also has several mods done by his guitar tech; more gain on channels 2 & 3 and the depth knob is modded to a push-pull "tight" knob.

This thing sounds fucking huge! But I need the footswitch for it...Soooo if anyone is selling one.


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow! that is a revival!

For a good fuckin reason. Congrats man! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome score, so mods eh? This kind of proves something a mate of me said: no metal player has his amps unmodded.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 5, 2009)

I heard recently they were using the EVH III head and cab live.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah Buz posts here occasionally, they are in fact using 5150 IIIs now


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 5, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Yeah Buz posts here occasionally, they are in fact using 5150 IIIs now


I thought they were.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 5, 2009)

the 5150 III cabs too? I've wanted to see how those speakers would sound for high gain stuff but haven't had a chance to play through the cab


----------



## danenachtrieb (Oct 5, 2009)

Ken Plays custom Ibanez S series guitars. he goes s series>SamsonUR-5D wireless unit>Korg DTR-1 Rack Tuner>VHT Valvulator/Vacuum Tube Buffer+Power Supply(THIS SPLITS THE SIGNAL IN TWO, LEADING TO TWO CHAINS) one chain goes into a maxon OD808>NS2>VHT PITTBULL>2x VHT DELIVERANCE stacks/the other chain goes into a maxon od808>NS2>VHT DELIVERANCE>2x DELIVERANCE stacks
NOTE: the pittbull has a Maxon AD9 Analog Delay in its effects loop. he also plays EMG 707 pick ups and his power conditioner is a SAMSON Powerbrite PRO9. he also has an Ibanez custom shop 7-string destroyer with a reverse headstock. he uses all monster cables and the speakers in his cabs are VHT designed eminence P50E's. I think that's it. I have no clue what buzz is using.


----------



## Heineken (Oct 5, 2009)

I actually traded some one my VHT D120 for the cobra, lemme tell you the D120 was a beast of an amp, TONS OF HEADROOM - I'll definitely be missing that amp. But I like the versatility of the Cobra and the fact its modded for that extra edge definitely became a selling point.


----------



## minicazares (Oct 18, 2009)

as far as i know they use vht amps and cabs and front em with a ts9 for tone rather than dirt.


----------



## Arsis (Oct 19, 2009)

When i Saw them earlier i think this year they were playing through straight Mesa cabs with a tan grill cloth. Kens Case was turned to teh side and Could not see it. Buzz was not there but he was filled in with Emil Werstler Who was using some amp I could not really idetify.


----------



## thefearthefury (Nov 12, 2009)

I know for a couple years Unearth was using Framus Cobras. I know this because when Unearth was playing teh TAste of Chaos Tour a couple years ago, a friend of mine bought a framus cobra from ken susi (guitarist of unearth). and it's floated around my hometown for a while.
but yeah they used to use framus cobras ... it hink they're using vht pitbulls now.


----------



## Heineken (Nov 12, 2009)

hmmm.....wonder if that's the amp I have??


----------



## Mattnh79 (Dec 18, 2009)

tongueofcolicab said:


> hmm cobra heads are solid state if i'm correct.
> leaves me with the age old question: are solid state amps better/worse than tube amps??



either way, it's all opinion


----------



## MFB (Dec 18, 2009)

Back in August and I'm pretty sure since then they've been running the 5150III


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2009)

^Correct. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...corpse-and-chimaira-rig-pics.html#post1756728


----------



## Mattnh79 (Dec 23, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> the 5150 III cabs too? I've wanted to see how those speakers would sound for high gain stuff but haven't had a chance to play through the cab



Mesa traditional 4x12's w/ celestion vintage 30's


----------



## JackJeopardy (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't know exactly what the use, but I know they use ibanez through emg 707's but whatever amp it is, it's *sick*!


----------



## rvai (Aug 3, 2010)

lol this is from 2005


----------



## MTech (Sep 11, 2010)

Since somebody already bumped this the other week I thought I'd add to it the latest gear.

They're using Samson Wireless Systems.
Ken is using his old 5150's through his Ibanez's and Buz is currently using the 5150 III and is playing an ESP 7 now......


----------



## Splees (Sep 11, 2010)

I wonder if his 5150 is the same one from years ago. I know it was voodoo modded...


----------



## CynicEidolon (Sep 12, 2010)

i'll tell you tomorrow. i'm doing audio for them and ATR.


----------



## MTech (Sep 12, 2010)

They are sharing rigs on this tour so he's using ATR's gear but Buz is having his 5150 III shipped out.. I posted the original post cause I was just with them at one of the first shows of the tour.


----------



## CynicEidolon (Sep 13, 2010)

Haha. Thats it! Good to see your still working MTech!


----------



## Rook (Sep 16, 2010)

When I saw Unearth they were using 6505/5150s with Mesa cabs. Ken had a UV777PBK and Buz a Natural looking Ibanez. Sounded cool!


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 16, 2010)

hey cyniceidolon ive heard rumors that buzz was using an esp horizon recently 
can you confirm this?


----------



## MTech (Sep 18, 2010)

CynicEidolon said:


> Haha. Thats it! Good to see your still working MTech!


Should be around more, was supposed to head out with Taproot on their headliner but I fractured my ankle at the Megadeth show 2 weeks before tour started so I was cursed to wear a boot and not move much for a couple months.



blister7321 said:


> hey cyniceidolon ive heard rumors that buzz was using an esp horizon recently
> can you confirm this?


I just posted this earlier in the thread... he's using a NT7 with the neck finish sanded off and has one with a floyd on the way.


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 20, 2010)

oh ok thanks i must not have seen your post
but wow i hope he becomes a sig artist for esp 
we need a new horizon 7 with a trem and possible reversed hs 

oooooooh god i need to go make a mockup


----------



## MTech (Sep 28, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> oh ok thanks i must not have seen your post
> but wow i hope he becomes a sig artist for esp
> we need a new horizon 7 with a trem and possible reversed hs
> 
> oooooooh god i need to go make a mockup



They already make one it's on the overseas page and that's what they sent him.


----------



## No2EMGs4Me (Oct 12, 2010)

1 Rig they used for a while was a 5150 & VHT deliverance. That was i believe oncoming storm/III era touring. I only remember seeing a TS but there may have been one more pedal on top of there amps. Guitar world had an interveiw with Buz and mapped out his live rig in an issue a few years back that can confirm this setup.


----------

